# Marjorie Lake and Grayling



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

I finally hiked into Marjorie Lake. It was in September. Nice hike. I went to get a Grayling off my bucket list. The fishing was horrible. I caught one small brook trout. So Grayling is still on my list. I thought for sure I would get one. Did I mention, nice hike?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

My wife and I went in July and we had the exact same experience. I was trying to knock grayling off my bucket list too and failed. 

However that little pond on the way down to Marjorie was chock full of brookies and provided the fast action I expected at Marjorie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

That's crazy that it was slow. That lake has been great for grayling for a long time. I wonder if there was some winter kill there. 

If you are in the area, one other nearby lake has grayling stocked into it and has been yielding some nice ones.


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

3arabians said:


> My wife and I went in July and we had the exact same experience. I was trying to knock grayling off my bucket list too and failed.
> 
> However that little pond on the way down to Marjorie was chock full of brookies and provided the fast action I expected at Marjorie
> 
> ...


We stopped at that little lake too. I caught one brookie there too. Another Gentleman using a fly and bubble was having better luck. I was using my traditional fly gear.


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

Catherder said:


> That's crazy that it was slow. That lake has been great for grayling for a long time. I wonder if there was some winter kill there.
> 
> If you are in the area, one other nearby lake has grayling stocked into it and has been yielding some nice ones.


It was a fairly warm day and we got there around 11 am. I thought maybe the fish had moved out to the deeper water? I really want to get Grayling off my list. Supposedly, there is a little creek that leaves one of the roadside lakes that is full of grayling too.


----------

